# 87 maxima need help!!!!!!



## mike pease (Feb 25, 2005)

i have an 87 maxima that has seriopus electrical problems.all of the lights on the dash light up all at once and then the car dies.i have replaced the battery and the alternator.when it works and when i used the turn signal the voltage meter for the battery would dip in perfect harmony with the turn signal.anyone have any ideas to what might be causing this?


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

mike pease said:


> i have an 87 maxima that has seriopus electrical problems.all of the lights on the dash light up all at once and then the car dies.i have replaced the battery and the alternator.when it works and when i used the turn signal the voltage meter for the battery would dip in perfect harmony with the turn signal.anyone have any ideas to what might be causing this?


if you can get it to an advanced auto or auto zone they will test your electrical system for free. Make sure your alt belt is tight enough too.


----------

